# Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

Dass in Bayern grundsätzlich ein Entnahmegebot herrscht, hat sich ja mittlerweile rumgesprochen.

Dass bei bestimmten Fischarten / Gewässern wieder ein Stück Eigenvernatwortung an die Angler zurückgegeben wurde scheinbar noch nicht. Der LFVB hat hier im Sinne der Angler gearbeitet.

Wer es noch nicht wußte kann es hier nachlesen:

http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfischerei/rechtliches/mehr-eigenverantwortung-fuer-die-fischer-1403.html

Meiner Meinung nach zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Bin gespannt, ob auch noch Hinweise kommen, wie man beim Fang und Versorgen der betreffenden Fische vorgehen sollte. Oder ob Bewirtschafter vielleicht sogar entsprechende Regeln in die Erlaubnisscheine aufnehmen.

Man sollte sich ja besser schon vor dem fang Gedanken machen, wie das mit Zurücksetzen möglichst fischverträglich von statten gehen soll.

Salmoniden sind ja in der Regel nicht ganz so hart im nehmen wie z.B. Karpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Lies Dir die Bedingungen durch - Kein Verein, der bei Verstand ist, wird die erfüllen wollen.

Nicht dem Angler soll mehr Eigenverantwortung gegeben werden!!

Sondern das soll mittels bürokratischer Hürden für Vereine und Verband so unattraktiv wie möglich gemacht werden, dass keiner auf die Idee kommt, das zu machen und umzusetzen für Angler.

Verband wie Politik beschei....  hier die Angler erneut. 

Das zeigen doch schon Bestimmungen wie die hier:
Die vom Fischereigesetz und den Bezirksverordnungen festgelegten Schonzeiten für diese Arten müssen um mindestens einen Monat verlängert werden

Fängt der Angler an einer Stelle wiederholt Fische, die für das Zurücksetzen in Frage kommen, muss er das Angeln in diesem Bereich beenden.


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo,

ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass es ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist.

Vorher gab es ja überhaupt keine Möglichkeit für selektive Entnahme.
Da hätte man z.B. jeden Huchen entnehmen müssen, auch wenn er Beifang war.

Die Hürden sehe ich jetzt nicht so hoch. Längere Schonzeiten oder erhöhte Schonmaße beantragen viele Vereine von sich aus schon. Auch für nicht erfasste Arten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Es ginge ganz einfach, indem man diesen Drecks-Abknüppel-Paragraphen der Verordnung, der in D ja nur in Bayern so existiert, einfach streicht.

Nicht, indem man größere bürokratische Hürden aufbaut statt dessen..

Vor allem:
 Es hält sich ja praktisch eh kein Angler dran in Bayern (in der Praxis).


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo,



> Es ginge ganz einfach, indem man diesen Drecks-Abknüppel-Paragraphen der Verordnung, der in D ja nur in Bayern so existiert, einfach streicht.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir.

Wenn es aber nicht so einfach und hoppla-hopp zu gehen scheint, dann halt in kleinen Schritten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Und die zwei von mir genannten waren ja nur die ins Auge sprngendsten, vereins- und anglerfeindlichsten Punkte - da sind ja noch mehr.

Wieder  volles Versagen von Politik und Verband in meinen Augen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht wußte kann es hier nachlesen:
> 
> http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...eigenverantwortung-fuer-die-fischer-1403.html
> 
> ...




Hmm..habs mir jetzt 2x durchgelesen,kann da aber nix großartiges an hinzugewonnerer Eigenverantwortung sehen.

Im Gegenteil..

Das ist ein weiterer (Rück)Schritt in die überflüssige Verbürokratisierung des Angelns.

Du hängst a.als Angler weiterhin (wenn nicht sogar enger)am Gängelband und b.bedeutet das für die Bewirtschafter mehr Bürokratieaufwand.

Gut gedacht-mies gemacht.

Das ginge auch einfacher...aber soviel Verantwortung möchte man Bayerns Angler dann doch wohl nicht zugestehen.

Ein Schelm,wer in dieser Alibimaßnahme Absicht wittert..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Für mich klingt es auch eher danach, dass dem Angler hier Steine statt Brot gegeben werden. Ich bin sonst auch ein kompromissbereiter Mensch. Hier ist es aber wichtig hart zu bleiben, um endlich von dem Verwertungsgedanken als alleiniger vernünftiger Grund wegzukommen. Die Fischbestände werden es uns danken. 

Angler schaffen Biotope im Interesse der Allgemeinheit.
Angler bringen die Jugend in die Natur im Interesse der Allgemeinheit.
Angler helfen sozial auffälligen Kindern (Stichwort: ADHS) durch angeln besser mit dem Leben klar zu kommen, im Interesse der Allgemeinheit.
Angler bemühen sich um die Integration von Behinderten im Angelsport, im Sinne der Allgemeinheit.
Angler siedeln bedrohte Fischarten wieder an, im Interesse der Allgemeinheit.
und und und

Was müssen Angler denn noch alles dafür tun, dass ihr Passion, als vernüftiger Grund angesehen wird. Bedauerlicher Weise gelten diese gesellschaftlich relevanten Tätigkeiten im Sinne der TierSchG strafrechtlich wenig. Daher muss die Politik hier helfen und die gesetzliche Grundlage schaffen, dass Angeln an sich aus den Tatbeständen §§17, 18 TierSchG herausgenommen werden. Dies geht sowohl über den Bund, als auch über das Land. Nur passieren muss etwas! Das in Bayern scheint mir eine Alibi-  Aktion zu sein. Es fällt ja immer wieder auf, dass man in Bayern A sagt aber B in der Praxis umsetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ein Schelm,wer in dieser Alibimaßnahme Absicht wittert..


Hallo, Bruder im Geiste..


----------



## gründler (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Als Angler hat man zwar ne Prüfung,aber das eigenständige Denken und Handeln darf man nicht haben.Auch unser Gehirn ist nur dazu da Ja und Armen zu denken......

Aber wenn man Anglern alles vorschreiben will,können wa ja die Prüfung weglassen so wie Weltweit gängige Praxis.

Wozu ne Prüfung wenn man doch nur von Papieren ablesen und Handeln darf.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



gründler schrieb:


> Wozu ne Prüfung wenn man doch nur von Papieren ablesen und Handeln darf.......


Weil sonst Verbände pleite gehen....

ach Gottchen, wär ja kein Nachteil...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Servu fishhawk,

es gärt schon einige Jahre wegen des Zurücksetzens in bayer. Vereinen.
Das Auseinanderklaffen zwischen Theorie und gelebter Praxis bezüglich Zurücksetzen, jedem bekannt, von allen stillschweigend hingenommen, ist laut geworden.

Mehrer Diskussionsrunden neben Landshut haben nun in Oberschleißheim mehr als Verärgerung, sondern vor Ort Streit zwischen Verband und Mitgliedern gebracht.
Der Verband hat den Auftrag gehabt wegen Zurücksetzens bei der Regierung vorstellig zun werden. Die ministerielle Antwort liegt ja nun vor ...
Und nun kommt der Eiertanz zwischen "Fun und Hege", "Angst vor rechtlicher Angreifbarkeit und gelebter Praxis"  und man nennt die jetzige Regelung (Probephase!) einen Kompromiss. Dieser Kompromiss, wenn im Verein umgesetzt,  bringt aber auch Nachteile für Vereine und deren Mitgliedern wie auch allen Anglern (Verlängerung der Schonzeit um mind. 1 Monat usw.). 
Zudem sind ja die konkret geäußerten Wünsche auch wegen der Hege, z. B. Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wegen produktiven Laichs, aber auch  mangelnde Verwertbarkeit von großen Karpfen, unerwünschter Beifang z. B. kleiner (natürlich auch großer) Aitel beim Forellenangeln usw. nicht berücksichtigt. 

Das Problem ist konkret mangelndes Rückgrat des Ministeriums, in dem (nichtangelnde) Juristen formaljuristisch argumentieren, um jediglicher Angreifbarkeit zu entgehen.

Der einzige große Vorwurf an den Verband ist zu machen, dass er am Herrn Braun, ehemals Ministerieller, festhält, auch wenn der Vice-Präsi des Verbandes komplett anderer Auffassung zu Herrn Braun ist (die einst von mir im Board zitierte Gewässerordnung, die Herr Braun juristisch nicht korrekt (!) zerrissen hat, hat der Vice-Präsi als Vereinsvorsitzender bewusst in seiner Gewässerordnung , jetzt hat er zudem einen anderen  Trick  )

Auf der Homepage des Verbandes war ja ein interessanter Artikel, in der vom Verband das Zurücksetzen von Fischen, die nicht verwertbar sind oder nicht Zielfisch sind, auch in die Eigenverantwortung des einzelnen Anglers gestellt wurde; nun ist diese Seite wieder gelöscht ...

Es gärt in den organisierten und nicht verbandsangeschlossenen Vereinen gewaltig.
Und es tut sich was daraus ...


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



> Dass bei bestimmten Fischarten / Gewässern wieder ein Stück Eigenvernatwortung an die Angler zurückgegeben wurde scheinbar noch nicht. Der LFVB hat hier im Sinne der Angler gearbeitet.



Ja, das stellt man gerne so dar. 
Am Ende ist es viel Rauch um fast nichts. 

Tatsächlich darf man als Angler nämlich erstmal nur genauso wenig oder viel wie vorher auch. 

Erst wenn sich der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Pächter, Vereine etc.) dazu durchringt das explizit zu beantragen die bürokratischen Hürden zu überwinden und ggf. sogar noch dafür zu sorgen, dass am entsprechenden Gewässer ein Artenhilfsprogramm läuft ergeben sich für den Angler geringfügige Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten. 

Die Fischarten sind starr definiert - pauschal, für ganz Bayern und lassen wichtige Arten und vor allem Gewässer komplett außen vor. 

Mit Verantwortung in die Hände der Angler zu legen hat das am Ende wirklich nur sehr wenig zu tun. 

Zwei einfache Beispiele, die klar machen wo für den einzelnen Angler in der Praxis wirklich die Probleme liegen - und das hat nichts mit dem gefürchteten zurücksetzen mit Vorsatz zu tun. 

1. Ich möchte an der Donau auf Aal angeln und mir dazu schnell einen kleinen Köderfisch fangen. Anstelle der Grundel, der Laube oder dem kleinen Rotauge beißt eine 15cm lange Brachse***. Als Köderfisch für Aale ist diese zu groß. 
Da die Brachse weder Schonmaß noch Zeit hat und auch in der neuen Regelung nicht berücksichtigt ist, müsste ich sie töten. Wenn mich dann ein Passant fragen würde, warum ich den kleinen Fisch getötet habe, was sollte ich dem antworten? 

***Brachse ist in diesem Beispiel durch viele andere Fischarten zu ersetzen: 
Döbel, Güster, Zobel, Rußnase, Barsch, Wels etc. 

*Genau hier wäre es wichtig, dem Angler Entscheidungsfreiheit zu geben und auch gesetzlich das Weiterleben des Fisches ganz klar über den relativ sinnbefreiten Tod zu stellen. *

2. Als Kind habe ich in den Altwässern der Naab und Haidenaab immerwieder mal wunderbare Karauschen gefangen. Mittlerweile ist diese Fischart beinahe gänzlich verschwunden und steht mittlerweile auf der roten Liste der bedrohten Arten. Vor ca 3 Jahren habe ich beim Schleienansitz völlig überraschend in einem Altwasser seit x Jahren wieder einmal eine Karausche gefangen. Womöglich eines von ganz ganz wenigen Exemplaren die dort noch schwimmen. Da die Karausche in Bayern weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit hat noch von der neuen Regelung erfasst ist, hätte ich diesen für den Fortbestand der Art in diesem Gewässersystem womöglich unglaublich wertvollen Fisch töten müssen. 

*Genau in solchen Situationen muss der Angler die Möglichkeit haben zu entscheiden. *


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fängt der Angler an einer Stelle wiederholt Fische, die für das Zurücksetzen in Frage kommen, muss er das Angeln in diesem Bereich beenden.



Hallo,

da kenn ich Ähnliches aus slowenischen Gewässern:
ist die Äsche z.B. bis 31. Mai gesperrt und man fängt an einer Stelle im Mai 3 Äschen, so muss man dort auch das Angeln beenden.
Ungeachtet dessen bringt diese neue Regelung in Bayern erstmal nicht viel. Aber die Verantwortlichen mussten anscheinend ganz schön über ihren Schatten springen um das überhaupt zu beschließen. Ging wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil der Dr. Braun mittlerweile seit mehr als sechs Jahren im Ruhestand ist. Aber es ist doch ein erster Schritt zu einer liberaleren Entnahmepraxis.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Du kennst die tagtägliche(wenn auch illegale)Praxis des zivilen Ungehorsam am Wasser...heisst:Verband und Politik wollen mit dem bayer.Weg(egal ob alt oder neu) beschixxen werden..und gehören und verdienen es somit auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da kenn ich Ähnliches aus slowenischen Gewässern:
> ist die Äsche z.B. bis 31. Mai gesperrt und man fängt an einer Stelle im Mai 3 Äschen, so muss man dort auch das Angeln beenden.


Meines Wissens nicht nach 3 Äschen fangen, sondern nach 3 mitgenommen Äschen..

Hat aber mit Bayern und deren bescheuertem Abknüppelgebot aber auch rein gar nix zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Fischarten sind starr definiert - pauschal, für ganz Bayern und lassen wichtige Arten und vor allem Gewässer komplett außen vor.
> 
> Mit Verantwortung in die Hände der Angler zu legen hat das am Ende wirklich nur sehr wenig zu tun.


Da haut man den Bayern eine der schwierigsten Prüfungen um die Ohren als geprüfte Sport- und Angelfischer!
Aber sowas in der Praxis entscheiden, was für jeden NORMALEN Angler ganz normal wäre, dass darf der Sport- und Angelfischer in Bayern noch lange nicht. 

Und diese "Erleichterung" ist so bürokratisch verquast, dass es eine Unverschämtheit ist ,wenn hier die Verbanditen oder der Gesetzgeber von Erleichterungen oder Schritten in die richtige Richtung spricht..


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo,

also wenn du in Slowenien während der Schonzeit 3 Äschen minimmst, kannst du nicht drauf hoffen, dass die einzige Sanktionierungsmaßnahme ne Verfahrenseinstellung mangels öffentlichem Interesse bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn du in Slowenien während der Schonzeit 3 Äschen minimmst, kannst du nicht drauf hoffen, dass die einzige Sanktionierungsmaßnahme ne Verfahrenseinstellung mangels öffentlichem Interesse bleibt.


Sche....
falsch gelesen...
SORRY!!!!

Dennoch was anders wie bei Döbel, Rotaugen, Hechten etc. und vor allem nicht in Bayern.


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Natürlich ist die Neuregelung nicht das gelbe vom ei, aber m.E. immer noch besser als vorher.

Da hätte man z.B. jede maßige Äsche außerhalb der Schonzeit entnehmen müssen. 

 Ob es die Situation wirklich dramatisch verschlechtert, wenn man die Äschenschonzeit schon ab 1. Dezember beginnen lässt, ist natürlich ne individuelle Ansicht.



> Du kennst die tagtägliche(wenn auch illegale)Praxis des zivilen Ungehorsam



Kann man jeden Tag beobachten, Kampfradler, Autobahndrängler, Autonome Szene, da machen Angler keine Ausnahme.

Aber immerhin gibt es jetzt Möglichkeiten für ne legale selektive Entnahme, das war vorher nicht so.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob es die Situation wirklich dramatisch verschlechtert, wenn man die Äschenschonzeit schon ab 1. Dezember beginnen lässt, ist natürlich ne individuelle Ansicht.



JA, rein individuell natürlich, wenn man die Fangzeit beschränkt 
Welchen Sinn macht denn diese Einschränkung? ;+

Zudem muss der Verein am ARTENSCHUTZPROGRAMM teilnehmen.
Hast du das schon einmal gemacht?

Nebenbei und an sich irrelevant oder aber doch nicht?! =>
Dieser Hinweis von offizieller Seite, diese Maßnahme (Probephase!) bewährt sich auch nur, wenn keine Fangfotos (dies wird dann als Trophäenangeln gesehen und somit als Missbrauch der Maßnahme gedeutet ) gemacht werden ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Kann man jeden Tag beobachten, Kampfradler, Autobahndrängler, Autonome Szene, da machen Angler keine Ausnahme.



Angler mit Verstand,gefährden mit ihrem berechtigten Ungehorsam gegenüber nachweislich unsinniger Regeln nur das Machtkartell aus Politik und Verband..

Die anderen gefährden im worst case Menschenleben..

Der Vergleich hinkt somit...und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



> Dieser Hinweis von offizieller Seite, diese Maßnahme (Probephase!) bewährt sich auch nur, wenn keine Fangfotos (dies wird dann als Trophäenangeln gesehen und somit als Missbrauch der Maßnahme gedeutet ) gemacht werden


Auch so ne absolut IRRE Geschichte, dass fotografiern Tierquälerei sein soll..

Hatten wir hier ja auch schon kontrovers:
Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion 


Typisches Betonkoppverbandlergeseiere aus VDSF-Zeiten, dem sich Politik dann nur zu gerne anschliesst, um weiterhin das Abknüppelgebot zementieren zu können .....


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



> Zudem muss der Verein am ARTENSCHUTZPROGRAMM teilnehmen. Hast du das schon einmal gemacht?



Da ich kein eigenes Gewässer bewirtschafte, natürlich nicht.

In Mittelfranken erhalten aber einige  Vereine Besatz über die Artenhilfsprogramme, z.B. Äschen für die Pegnitz oder Nasen für die Rednitz.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

"Die Fischereiverbände in Bayern fordern bereits seit geraumer Zeit, dem  *verantwortungsvollen und gut ausgebildeten Angler *mehr  Entscheidungsfreiheit unter Berücksichtigung der *guten fachlichen Praxis*  zu geben, insbesondere wenn es darum geht, einen *gefangenen Fisch  wieder zurück zu setzen*. Den *Forderungen der Fischereiverbänd*e ist nun  das bayerische Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und  Forsten auf *nochmaligen Druck des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern e.V*.  gefolgt und steigt nun in eine sogenannte Erprobungsphase ein."

(Quelle: http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/?scope=aktuelles&action=showArticle&id=263; Hervorhebungen durch den Poster)

Aber ich gebe dir ja Recht:
Die Bezirksverbände verstehen zunehmend ihre Mitglieder, haben einiges erkannt, (z.B. nämlich dass die  Angler sich nicht mehr bevormunden lassen wollen, selbstbewusst, verantwortungsbewusst und gut ausgebildet sind, usw. ... ) und die Bezirksverbände bekommen nun deutlich Druck, der Landesverband hat massiv Druck ...
und sie haben Argumente nur noch zu wenig Rückgrat gegenüber dem Ministerium, dem es nicht gefällt, dass der Landesverband plötzlich sich als Organ der Mitglieder versteht und nicht als e.V. behördlich einspannen ...

... da laufen ganz interessante und lustige Sachen


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

@RuhrfischerPG



> berechtigten Ungehorsam gegenüber nachweislich unsinniger Regeln



könnte auch ein Originalzitat der Autonomen sein.

Wobei du mit Menschenleben natürlich recht hast.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> @RuhrfischerPG
> 
> könnte auch ein Originalzitat der Autonomen sein.



Nana...[emoji6] 

Nur fällts Argumenttechnisch bei denen binnen 2 Sek.wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen..weisst du auch.

Der fachlich gut ausgebildete dt.Angler dagegen,hat mit einer normalen Eigenverantwortlichen Entnahmemöglichkeit,neben dem TSG aber auch die Mehrheit(!) der nicht angelnden Bevölkerung hinter sich..Fakt.

Es gäbe also auch für Bayern genau null Stichhaltige Argumente contra normal gängiger Selektiventnahme 

Schikanösen Dokumentations-und Nachweisalibiwahn, sowie immer noch krankhaft vorkommene Trophäenparanoia zähle ich nicht als contra Argument...und schon gar nicht als Fortschritt.


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



> Es gäbe also auch für Bayern genau null Stichhaltige Argumente contra normal gängiger Selektiventnahme



Der Meinung bin ich schon seit über 30 Jahren.

Früher stand ich da ziemlich allein da, wurde zwar intern angefeindet, aber es gab keine gesetzlichen Einschränkungen.

Mittlerweile denken viel mehr so, aber es gibt den omniösen § 11 AVFiG.

Deshalb finde ich es gut, wenn da zumindest schrittweise was gelockert wird.

Von der kompletten Abschaffung des ominösen Paragraphen und einer veränderten Einstellung der Verbände und der Politik träumt natürlich nicht nur Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Deshalb finde ich es gut, wenn da zumindest schrittweise was gelockert wird.
> .


Es wurde ja nix gelockert.
Nur mehr sinnfreie Bürokratie geschaffen.

Kennt einer einen Verein/Bewirtschafter, der das in der Praxis versucht?

Wenns so toll locker wäre, müssten die ja Schlange stehen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Mittlerweile denken viel mehr so, aber es gibt den omniösen § 11 AVFiG.



Das ist das wirklich fatale...solche § samt damaliger(falsch durchdachter) Meinungen eines M.Braun oder zuvor auch eines H.Drosse', sind zwar rel.schnell gemacht und gesagt..kleben dir danach aber wie ein hartnäckiges Furunkel am Hintern.

So blöd,Dinge ohne Not freiwillig und vorauseilend aus der Hand zu geben,sind echt nur wir...


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo,

muss man mal abwarten, denn die Fangebstimmungen für 2017 waren  bei den meisten Vereinen längst geschrieben, als das Schreiben publik wurde.

Für 2018 wäre dann genug Vorlaufzeit, da könnten dann betroffene Angler z.B. auch Anträge an ihre Vereine stellen.

Ob es dann umgesetzt wird liegt dann an den Bewirtschaftern.

Diese Möglichkeit gab vorher eben gar nicht.

Aber wenn ihr euch unbedingt drüber aufregen wollt, nur zu. Ist immer besser, wenn man seinen Frust rauslässt.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es gäbe also auch für Bayern genau null Stichhaltige Argumente contra normal gängiger Selektiventnahme
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> RuhrfischerPG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es gäbe also auch für Bayern genau null Stichhaltige Argumente contra normal gängiger Selektiventnahme
> ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Servus,

Mehr Bürokratie = ja, aber das zu Schaffen ist ja sowieso die einzige Aufgabe der Beamten. Sonst würden sie ja ihr Jobs gefährden |bigeyes.
Ansonsten ist das bis auf den letzten Punkt gar nicht so schlecht wie man es jetzt wieder machen will.
Längere Schonzeiten und höhere Mindestmaße gibt es doch eh schon (fast) überall für die erwähnten Arten.
Und Besatz mit den genannten Arten wird durch die Einbindung in ein Artenhilfsprogramm massiv gesponsort. Bei uns laufen Besätze (so wir denn überhaupt mal welche benötigen) seit Jahrzehnten über solche Programme. Besonders für kleine, finanzschwache Vereine ist das eine Riesenhilfe.
Man muss nur am Ball bleiben und sich informieren weil sich die Bedingungen bzgl. Fördersatz, Größe, Arten immer mal ändern.

btw.
Ich bin Bayer, betreibe seit zig Jahren Catch, decide & release und habe sonderbarerweise null Probleme damit.
Die einzige Anzeige hab' ich im einst so liberalen Hessen kassiert #d, weil einer neidisch war... Ist genauso im Sande verlaufen wie x Diskussionen über das Thema release.
Ich werde auch in Zukunft weiterhin selbst entscheiden ob ich einem Fisch auf den Kopf hau oder nicht, und gegebenfalls auch die Konsequenzen tragen.


----------



## WK1956 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kennt einer einen Verein/Bewirtschafter, der das in der Praxis versucht?



Mehr als nur Einen und die versuchen es nicht nur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die dafür Verantwortlichen scheinen ja beinahe ein Faible dafür zu haben,sich über Jahre selbst der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben.


Schaffen sie, schaffen sie - Verbandler wie Politiker


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

@fishhawk

Von verschiedenen Seiten soll diese marginale Änderung mit wenig praktischer Relevanz nach außen als "Durchbruch" , "beachtliche Veränderung" usw. verkauft werden. 

Das stimmt so einfach nicht und man darf ruhig auch mal klarstellen dass es letztlich ein bewusst konstruiertes Bürokratie-Monster ist um dem Anglern eben möglichst wenig Entscheidungsfreiheit zu gewähren. 

Deine Hoffnung, das dies der erste Schritt in eine neue Richtung ist würde ich sehr gerne teilen, was mir dazu fehlt ist einfach mal eine klare Aussage vom LFV Bayern wie z.B.

"Wir wollen eine weitreichende Entscheidungsfreiheit für den einzelnen Angler, mit der jetztigen Regelung sind wir noch nicht zufrieden, aber es ist ein Anfang."

Stattdessen loben sie sich selbst, für dieses erwirkte minimalst mögliche Zugeständnis und schreiben in ihrer eigenen Veröffentlichung dem Wunsch nach mehr Eigenverantwortung wäre damit Rechnung getragen. 

Stimmt das? Ist diese Regelung das was man als Angler unter Eigenverantwortung versteht? Für mich ganz klar nicht! 

Das Problem ist natürlich, dass der Landesfischereiverband Bayern hier ständig über seine eigenen Füße stolpert. Über Jahrzehnte hat der Verband genau diesen Stuss selber gepredigt. Das jetzt wieder aus den Köpfen rauszubringen wird sicher nicht so einfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Stimmt das? Ist diese Regelung das was man als Angler unter Eigenverantwortung versteht? Für mich ganz klar nicht!
> 
> Das Problem ist natürlich, dass der Landesfischereiverband Bayern hier ständig über seine eigenen Füße stolpert. Über Jahrzehnte hat der Verband genau diesen Stuss selber gepredigt. Das jetzt wieder aus den Köpfen rauszubringen wird sicher nicht so einfach.


So einfach und klar kann (und muss) mans auf den Punkt bringen


----------



## kati48268 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wer es noch nicht wußte kann es hier nachlesen:
> 
> ...


Danke für's einstellen. #h

Ich kannte das tatsächlich noch nicht.
War gespannt, was da kommt und hatte (empirisch geschädigt natürlich) einigen Bockmist erwartet, aber wie man so mit einer Gabel in einer schlecht gekochten Suppe rumstochern kann um dann doch nichts brauchbares raus zu bekommen, ist schon erstaunlich.

Wie kommt man nur auf solchen Murks?
Ich möchte so gern mal diesen Schreibtischtätern dabei zuschauen, wie die so was entwickeln.
Vermutlich könnte man gar nicht anders, als ihnen den Kulli zu entreissen und damit die Augen auszustechen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man nur auf solchen Murks?
> Ich möchte so gern mal diesen Schreibtischtätern dabei zuschauen, wie die so was entwickeln.
> Vermutlich könnte man gar nicht anders, als ihnen den Kulli zu entreissen und damit die Augen auszustechen.



Ich hatte bisher mehrfach Gelegenheit, mit Leuten zu sprechen, die recht nahe an den "Schreibtischtätern" sitzen. 

Der Grund für das Entstehen solch eines Verhaus liegt im Spannungsfeld zwischen zur Kenntnis genommener Realität auf der einen Seite (Kein Angler akzeptiert es, Beifang abzuschlagen und wegzuwerfen. Hier gab und gibt es seitens der Vereine massiven Druck auf das Ministerium) und einem geradezu fanatischen Hass gegen C&R-Angler auf der anderen Seite (O-Ton: "Da hängen die den ganzen Tag  am Wasser rum und kurbeln die Viechern raus. Das kann man doch nicht gutheißen."

Solange diese Situation so bleibt, wird es keine befriedigende Lösung geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Stimmt - solange die Verbandler am Ende des Tages noch ins gleiche Horn stoßen wie ihre politischen Kumpels der Zurücksetzhasser (Augenthaler, Hanfland als Stichwort) wird das die nix...

Dass zudem angelpolitisch manchmal eigentlich Tief-Schwarze nur noch bessere GRÜNE sein wollen - bääääh....


----------



## MaikRB (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Mein Gott was ein Geschwurbel|uhoh:

Das es sowas von einfach geht, wenn man möchte, dass der einzelne Angler Verantwortung übernimmt, zeigt der Auszug
aus der Gewässerordnung des LAV Brandenburg:

_4.5. Behandlung und Verwendung des Fanges

4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen._

Mehr Reglement sollte ein mündiger Angler nicht brauchen.

Viele Grüße
Maik


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

so isses, es würde anders gehen.

Aber in Bayern gehts eben erstmal ganz anders...


----------



## dreampike (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo Thomas, 

ich fische jetzt seit ziemlich genau 44 Jahren in Bayern (legal) und das gerne und mit Leidenschaft. Von Anfang an habe ich sehr selektiv entnommen, ohne Widerhaken (wofür ich auch des öfteren mal ausgelacht wurde) und die meisten Fische entkommen mir im long-line-release. Damit hatte ich nie ein Problem und das praktizieren in meinem Umfeld viele bayerische Fischer so. Klar, wenn jemand mit einem Fisch eine lange Fotosession macht und das Foto inkl. dem Vermerk "released" veröffentlicht, dann kann er dafür angezeigt werden. Muss man ja auch nicht machen...

Dass es ein von Dir sogenanntes und hier immer wieder angeprangertes "Abknüppelgebot" in Bayern gibt, das die hiesigen Fischer so furchtbar an die Kandare nimmt und unter dem alle bayerischen Fischer schrecklich leiden, das habe ich erst hier im Anglerboard von Dir erfahren.  Ab und an wundert es mich, nein, es nervt mich, dass Du als Nichtbayer so vehement auf die bayerischen Verbände und Behörden eindrischst. Aber vielleicht verspürt man die Auswirkungen der bayerischen Fischereibedingungen woanders auch viel stärker als hier vor Ort.

Ansonsten, ja, ich bin tatsächlich in einem Verein, der die neuen bayerischen Bestimmungen umgesetzt hat. In meinen Erlaubniskarten für 2017 (da wurde offensichtlich eine flotte Druckerei gefunden) steht bereits, dass ich Huchen, Äsche und Bachforelle ganz offiziell und sanktionsfrei wieder zurücksetzen darf. Das mit der Schonzeitverlängerung war für niemanden ein Problem, da die genannten Arten bei uns ohnehin weit länger als gesetzlich vorgeschrieben geschont werden. 

Also ich finde es gut und einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung! 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

naja, wenn Du da erst von mir erfahren hast und bis dahin widerrechtlich zurückgesetzt hast, ist es Dein und nicht mein Problem.

Mein "einknüppeln" resultiert aus den Bemühungen von Fischereifachverwaltungsbeamten (wie z. B. ein Dr. Geldhauser), diesen Dreck bundesweit durchzusetzen.

Lange war da der Verband mit vorne bei..

Braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Servus Wolfgang,

wenn jetzt noch die nicht nachvollziebare Ausweitung der Schonzeit wegfallen würde, und der Unsinn, dass man am Artenschutzprogramm teilnehmen muss wie auch die Genehmigung durch die staatl. Fischeeriberatungsstelle,
dann wäre das schon mal klasse als 1. Schritt ...

All diese Auflagen geben keinen Sinn ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus Wolfgang,
> 
> wenn jetzt noch die nicht nachvollziebare Ausweitung der Schonzeit wegfallen würde, und der Unsinn, dass man am Artenschutzprogramm teilnehmen muss wie auch die Genehmigung durch die staatl. Fischeeriberatungsstelle,
> dann wäre das schon mal klasse als 1. Schritt ...
> ...


Und DANN würd ich auch nicht maulen sondern loben!!


----------



## kati48268 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



dreampike schrieb:


> Dass es ein von Dir sogenanntes und hier immer wieder angeprangertes "Abknüppelgebot" in Bayern gibt, das die hiesigen Fischer so furchtbar an die Kandare nimmt und unter dem alle bayerischen Fischer schrecklich leiden, das habe ich erst hier im Anglerboard von Dir erfahren.  Ab und an wundert es mich, nein, es nervt mich, dass Du als Nichtbayer so vehement auf die bayerischen Verbände und Behörden eindrischst.


Da kannst du zunächst mal sehen, wie toll 'vor Ort' über bestehende Gesetze informiert wird. 

Im Ernst, mir gefällt das 'mir san mir (& was schert mich, was Behörden sagen)' durchaus.
Findest du es nicht trotzdem richtig, dass Medien auf diese kranken Gesetze hinweisen, deren Zustandekommen recherchieren,... und sich für Besserungen engagieren?


----------



## Ossipeter (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Für mich klingt es auch eher danach, dass dem Angler hier Steine statt Brot gegeben werden. Ich bin sonst auch ein kompromissbereiter Mensch. Hier ist es aber wichtig hart zu bleiben, um endlich von dem Verwertungsgedanken als alleiniger vernünftiger Grund wegzukommen. Die Fischbestände werden es uns danken.
> 
> Angler schaffen Biotope im Interesse der Allgemeinheit.
> Angler bringen die Jugend in die Natur im Interesse der Allgemeinheit.
> ...



Hasd schee gsochd wie mir Frangn song dädn.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher mehrfach Gelegenheit, mit Leuten zu sprechen, die recht nahe an den "Schreibtischtätern" sitzen.
> 
> Der Grund für das Entstehen solch eines Verhaus liegt im Spannungsfeld zwischen zur Kenntnis genommener Realität auf der einen Seite (Kein Angler akzeptiert es, Beifang abzuschlagen und wegzuwerfen. Hier gab und gibt es seitens der Vereine massiven Druck auf das Ministerium) und einem geradezu fanatischen Hass gegen C&R-Angler auf der anderen Seite (O-Ton: "Da hängen die den ganzen Tag  am Wasser rum und kurbeln die Viechern raus. Das kann man doch nicht gutheißen."
> 
> Solange diese Situation so bleibt, wird es keine befriedigende Lösung geben.


Hass ist dabei der denkbar schlechteste Ratgeber...vor allem ändert deren Denkweise ja nix an den Realitäten.

Arbeiten die schon an einer Petition zum Verbot von Abhakmatten?

Hier würde vielleicht auch mal deutlicher und auch lauter Klartext der gesunden Mitte angesagt sein..das die vermeintlich Guten mit ihrem Getue nämlich keinen Deut besser sind,als die von ihnen angefeindeten Hardcore Releaser und darüber hinaus auch der Allgemeinheit schaden.


----------



## smithie (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Ich bin jetzt gerade mal durch den Thread durch und habe mal ein paar Zitate zusammengesammelt:




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zudem muss der Verein am ARTENSCHUTZPROGRAMM teilnehmen.
> Hast du das schon einmal gemacht?


Sehr richtiger und wichtiger Punkt. Antrag beim Bezirk, Prüfung Bezirk, falls ok, Weiterleitung an Land, Prüfung Land, falls ok, Vereinbarung mit Land (ich bin damals irgendwo dazwischen ausgestiegen).

Jeder Bezirksverband hat ein bestimmtes Jahresbudget für diese Programme (OBB = 100k, wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Damit können definitiv nicht alle Anträge auf Artenschutzprogramme bedient werden.
Die anderen, die aufgrund von fehlendem Budget nicht am Programm teilnehmen können, haben dann Pech gehabt bzgl. der "Eigenverantwortung für alle"? 
Ich halte das für äußerst bedenklich und wackelig.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das in Bayern scheint mir eine Alibi-  Aktion zu sein.


Das ist auch meine Meinung. Man hat was getan, um die Meute zu beruhigen. Ob das funktioniert?




fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn es aber nicht so einfach und hoppla-hopp zu gehen scheint, dann halt in kleinen Schritten.


Das Problem sind m.E. nicht die kleinen Schritte, sondern die Intention der Leute, die diese Schritte *widerwillig *tun (müssen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



smithie schrieb:


> fishhawk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn es aber nicht so einfach und hoppla-hopp zu gehen scheint, dann halt in kleinen Schritten.
> ...



So seh ichs auch - vor allem das fett gedruckte....


----------



## Lajos1 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, wenn Du da erst von mir erfahren hast und bis dahin widerrechtlich zurückgesetzt hast, ist es Dein und nicht mein Problem.



Hallo,

ich glaube Dreampike hat mehr gemeint, dass das "Abknüppelgebot" die Bayern nicht juckt. Soll heissen, gewusst hat er es schon, nur nicht als Belastung empfunden, da sich  so gut wie niemand daran hält.|rolleyes

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. Dreampike ich nehme an es ist so, wie ich schrieb#h.


----------



## fishhawk (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



> In meinen Erlaubniskarten für 2017 (da wurde offensichtlich eine flotte Druckerei gefunden) steht bereits, dass ich Huchen, Äsche und Bachforelle ganz offiziell und sanktionsfrei wieder zurücksetzen darf. Das mit der Schonzeitverlängerung war für niemanden ein Problem, da die genannten Arten bei uns ohnehin weit länger als gesetzlich vorgeschrieben geschont werden.



Also hat sich für die Vereinsmitglieder von dreampike die Sachlage doch verbessert.

Für Vereine, die bereits am Artenhilfsprogramm teilnehmen, hält sich  der zusätzliche Bürokratieaufwand  auch in Grenzen. Und AHP kann bis zu 90% Zuschuss zum Besatz bringen. Natürlich nur, bis der Topf leer.

Dass das natürlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist und auch nicht der letzte Schritt sein darf, ist mir schon klar.
Mich wundert nur  mit welcher Vehemenz hier die ganze Geschichte verdammt und verteufelt wird. 

Aber lasst eueren Frust ruhig ab, dafür ist das AB ja da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

siehe z. B. smithie - nicht jeder bayerische Vereinsvorsitzende scheint Deine Meinung zu teilen...

Wenn einem der Fuß abgehackt wurde, ists zwar nett, wenn man zum Dank dann nach Jahrzehnten ne Krücke bekommt...

Besser wäre aber, den Fuß auch nach Jahrzehnten wieder richtig und funktionsfähig annähen - in der Medizin wie bei unseren Sport-. und Angelfischerverbänden ein unrealistischer Traum, ich weiss..

Noch besser, die würden die Füsse gar nicht erst abhacken oder dabei helfen..

Dann müsste man sich auch nicht verqueren und diejenigen loben für die Krücke, die einem mit die Füße abgehackt hatten..


----------



## fishhawk (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Aber Fuß abhacken und trotzdem keine Krücke zu bekommen halte ich jetzt auch nicht für besser.

Und weil es für manche Vereine  zuviel Bürokratie bedeutet es für alle anderen auch nicht zu ermöglichen halte ich auch nicht für zielführend.

Aber das ist halt meine persönliche Meinung, dass viele hier anders denken ist schon o.k. .


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber das ist halt meine persönliche Meinung, dass viele hier anders denken ist schon o.k. .


Ich hab auch kein Problem mit Deiner Meinung (und finde klasse, dass Du sie vertrittst!! #6#6#6), auch wenn ich sie nicht teile..

Man kann immer nur aus verschiedenen Sichtweisen lernen (übernehmen muss ich sie ja nicht, wenn sie mir nicht logisch oder zielführend erscheinen .. )


----------



## fishhawk (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo,

finde ich auch gut am AB, dass man auch mit ner Minderheitsmeinung nicht gleich als Depp oder sonstwas eingestuft wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass das natürlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist und auch nicht der letzte Schritt sein darf, ist mir schon klar.
> Mich wundert nur  mit welcher Vehemenz hier die ganze Geschichte verdammt und verteufelt wird.
> 
> Aber lasst eueren Frust ruhig ab, dafür ist das AB ja da.



Es ist kein Frust bei mir, sondern Unverständnis darüber, dass wenn Sinnvolles angegangen wird, gleich mit *unsinnigen* *Auflagen *verbunden wird; und somit zeigt es doch auch, dass keine Änderung gemacht wird ohne doch schnell mal dafür einzuschränken ...
und das haben an sich Juristen im Ministerium ausgedacht, in Sorge ohne verordnete Einschränkungen angreifbar zu sein:
Wenn schon große Äsche zurücksetzen, dann schränken wir die Fangzeit aber ein, damit Gegner befriedigt sind ... am besten natürlich wäre ein Nullsummenspiel für die Juristen.
Häppchenweise voran und schnell mal wieder ängstlich zurück in den Auflagenwahnsinn ...

ein drängenden Problem, das ich am Wasser derzeit sehe, und was ja auch, vom Verband beauftragt, angegangen werden sollte,  ist:
Unerwünschter Beifang:
Was soll ich beim Forellenblinkern mit einem 12 cm Barsch machen oder mit einem 10 cm Aitel, einem mageren 55 cm Hecht?
Denk an einen fetten modrigen Karpfen, den nicht mal die Hauskatze ansieht und der Hund sich ekelt:
Zurücksetzen ist verboten, abschlagen und wegwerfen aber widerspricht dem Tierschutzgesetz (! Wird erstaunlich nie diskutiert!) und der Fischereiausübungsverordnung

Nichtangelnde, aber angelrechtliche Verordnungen entwerfende Juristen können sich das ja nicht vorstellen,
die sagen auf Anfrage nur: 
"Angel halt nicht auf diese Fische! Angle selektiver".
Das Problem darinnen liegt offensichtlich, dass diese Juristen nur einen Krawattenknoten kennen, aber keinen Angelschnurknoten ...

und solange dies so ist, wird sogar der gewünscht angelfreundlichste Verband in Bayern am Ministerium und seinen nichtangelnden, angelpraxisfernen Juristen scheitern ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Frust bei mir, sondern Unverständnis darüber, dass wenn Sinnvolles angegangen wird, gleich mit *unsinnigen* *Auflagen *verbunden wird; und somit zeigt es doch auch, dass keine Änderung gemacht wird ohne doch schnell mal dafür einzuschränken ...
> ......
> und solange dies so ist, wird sogar der gewünscht angelfreundlichste Verband in Bayern am Ministerium und seinen nichtangelnden Juristen scheitern ....


Da sind  wir voll einer Meinung!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo Toni_1962
Hallo miteinander



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und solange dies so ist, wird sogar der gewünscht angelfreundlichste Verband in Bayern am Ministerium und seinen nichtangelnden, angelpraxisfernen Juristen scheitern ....



nein, an so einem Sachverhalt muss man nicht scheitern. Wichtig ist nur, dass man das zur Kenntnis nimmt, was ist. 

Es ist erstaunlich, dass Ministerialräte einen Minister am Nasenring durch die Manege führen können. Aber es ist nun mal so.

Das gilt es zu beachten. Und von da weg sind Lösungsstrategien zu erarbeiten. Und das machen wir. Aber nicht hier im Forum.

Heute ist erster Mittwoch im Monat. Das bedeutet für mich Anglerstammtisch. Ich denke, ich sollte da mal wieder dem Delegierten zum Landesfischereitag meinen Text aufsagen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich sollte da mal wieder dem Delegierten zum Landesfischereitag meinen Text aufsagen.


Je nach Text (den Du ja nicht veröffentlicht hast) schadet Druck machen und Text aufsagen bei Verbanditen NIE!

Freiwillig, ohne Druck bewegt sich wohl eher kein Funktionär, kein Beamter, keine Gesetzgeber.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich, dass Ministerialräte einen Minister am Nasenring durch die Manege führen können. Aber es ist nun mal so.



wenn auch off-topic:

Nein, das ist es nicht! 
Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Ministerium +- 60 wesensverschiedene Referate hat, welche wiederum mehrere verschiedene komplexe Aufgabengebiete haben, dann kann kann man einem Minister gratulieren, wenn er alle seine Referate aufzählen kann oder sogar inhaltlich kennt.
Kann er nicht und muss er auch nicht, denn die Referate sind ja  Abteilungen zugeordnet. Ansprechpartner des Ministers sind die Abteilungsleiter.  Die Abteilungsleiter (i.d.R. Ministerialdirigenten) sollen froh sein, wenn sie wiederum alle +-9 Referate  mit den einzelnen Aufgabengebieten kennen, das Personal außer den Referatsleitern wiederum kennen sie nicht wirklich.
Je weiter in der Hierarchie unten, umso mehr spezifischer Sachverstand. Fachspezialisten sind die "einfachen Sachbearbeiter". Diese machen die Vorlagen, die nach oben hin nur noch abgesegnet und/oder unterzeichnet werden.

Oben herrscht kein Sachwissen, sondern der "globale Blick" |rolleyes

OT aus


----------



## Fischer am Inn (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo Toni



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> wenn auch off-topic:
> 
> Nein, das ist es nicht!
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Ministerium +- 60 wesensverschiedene Referate hat, welche wiederum verschiedene komplexe Aufgabengebiete haben, dann kann kann man einem Minister gratulieren, wenn er alle seine Referate aufzählen kann oder sogar inhaltlich kennt.
> ...



ist mir bekannt. Und das ist auch alles zu beachten.

Und trotzdem sind Prozesse der Veränderung möglich.

Ist alles hier aber OT. Und darum sag ich jetzt nix mehr.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Mal den aktuellen Stand erfragen:

In Diskussionen um das bayrische Abknüppelgebot (z.B. bei Facebook)
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-braun-erklaerungen-zum-11-des-avbayfig.html
wird immer wieder auf das "Reförmchen" hingewiesen, dass dem Angler doch mehr Eigenverantwortung bringen sollte
- Thema dieses Threads - zur Erinnerung:
https://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelf...eigenverantwortung-fuer-die-fischer-1403.html
http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/?scope=aktuelles&action=showArticle&id=263;
und von einigen Anglern behauptet, dass sich doch eine Menge getan hat.

Ist das denn wirklich so?
Welcher Bewirtschafter hat wirklich solche Zugeständnisse von der Genehmigungsbehörde bekommen & welche konkret?

Ich meine damit wohlgemerkt nicht das
_'Mia san Mia & machen sowieso was wir wollen'_, 
sondern wo stehen welche Arten tatsächlich in von Behörden abgenickten Erlaubnisscheinen, die eigenverantwortlich vom Angler zurückgesetzt werden können?

Könnt ihr Beispiele nennen?
Und wo hat es warum Absagen solcher Anträge gegeben?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo,

ich zitiere jetzt mal aus meinem aktuellen Jahreserlaubnisschein 2018:

"Catch and Release" ( auslassen massiger Fische außerhalb der Schonzeiten) ist strengstens untersagt!

Folgende Fischarten dürfen ausschließlich zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels zurückgesetzt werden: Äsche u. Bachforelle.

In den Strecken 1, 2 und 3 sind die gefangenen Hechte dem Wasser zu entnehmen!

....


Sind 3 Salmoniden gefangen, ist jegliches Fischen einzustellen.

Das haben wir selbst so gewollt. Ist also 100% so genehmigt wie von uns vorgelegt.

Zum Verständnis: Äschen und Bachforellen können zurückgesetzt werden, müssen aber nicht.
Hechte müssen in bestimmten Abschnitten entnommen werden auch wenn das gesetzliche Mindestmaß nicht erreicht ist.
Alle anderen Fische müssen unter Beachtung der gesetzl. Schonbestimmungen entnommen werden (Regenbogen, Nasen, Barben, Aitel...) - auch weil wir das so wollen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich zitiere jetzt mal aus meinem aktuellen Jahreserlaubnisschein 2018:
> 
> "Catch and Release" ( auslassen massiger Fische außerhalb der Schonzeiten) ist strengstens untersagt!



Diese Ansage ist in der Absolutheit schlicht rechtswidrig, auch in Bayern. Die Entnahme setzt laut Tierschutzgesetz Verwertung oder eine Hegemaßnahme voraus. Zur Verwertung kann im Fall von Zufallsfängen aber niemand gezwungen werden.

Extrembeispiel: Ein Angler fängt beim Brassenangeln einen 90er Aal, den er aber nicht essen mag und setzt ihn zurück. Was meinst du, was passiert, wenn er im Falle einer Sanktion vor Gericht zieht?

Man kann aber auch erheblich weniger dramatische Fälle hernehmen und den Aal durch eine Barbe ersetzen.

Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es hierzu mal Grundsatzurteile gibt.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

@Lajos
danke für die Info #h
War das ein Akt die Ausnahmen zu erwirken oder ging das ohne besondere Querelen durch? 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Ansage ist in der Absolutheit schlicht rechtswidrig, auch in Bayern. Die Entnahme setzt laut Tierschutzgesetz Verwertung oder eine Hegemaßnahme voraus. Zur Verwertung kann im Fall von Zufallsfängen aber niemand gezwungen werden.
> 
> Extrembeispiel: Ein Angler fängt beim Brassenangeln einen 90er Aal, den er aber nicht essen mag und setzt ihn zurück.


Dazu erklärt Braun ja:


kati48268 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-braun-erklaerungen-zum-11-des-avbayfig.html


Auf deutsch: es dient immer der Hege einen Fisch zu entnehmen (& somit gibt es keinen Konflikt mit dem TierSchG), wäre dies nicht der Fall, würde es entsprechende Regelungen geben.
Für dein Beispiel heisst das, der Aal ist zu killen und zu verwerten, zu verschenken, zu entsorgen,... egal, aber zurück darf er nicht.


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was meinst du, was  passiert, wenn er im Falle einer Sanktion vor Gericht zieht?


Das scheint bisher ja noch nie passiert zu sein und steht deshalb in den Sternen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dazu erklärt Braun ja:
> 
> Auf deutsch: es dient immer der Hege einen Fisch zu entnehmen (& somit gibt es keinen Konflikt mit dem TierSchG), wäre dies nicht der Fall, würde es entsprechende Regelungen geben.
> Für dein Beispiel heisst das, der Aal ist zu killen und zu verwerten, zu verschenken, zu entsorgen,... egal, aber zurück darf er nicht.



Was Braun da fabuliert hat, ist rechtlich in keiner Weise haltbar. Da haben selbst die Justiziare der Verbände die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Lajos
> danke für die Info #h
> War das ein Akt die Ausnahmen zu erwirken oder ging das ohne besondere Querelen durch?
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo,

ich bin grundsätzlich auch für mehr freie Entscheidung, also selektive Entnahme nach Maßgabe der Gegebenheiten.



> auslassen massiger Fische außerhalb der Schonzeiten) ist strengstens untersagt!



Das hätte ich nicht so krass formuliert sondern lediglich auf Art 11 AVFiG verwiesen. Solange ihr für andere Arten keine Erlaubnis erteilt, darf es dann eh keiner tun. Und bei juristischen Zwist ist eben der Verordnungsgeber der Gegner, nicht der Verein.




> Die *Entnahme* setzt laut Tierschutzgesetz Verwertung oder eine Hegemaßnahme voraus.



Wo steht denn das???

Ich lese nur die begriffe "töten" oder "Leiden" .

Wenn wir also schon mit juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten anfangen:

In der Karte steht nicht, dass die Fische getötet werden müssen oder ihnen länger anhaltende Leiden zuzufügen sind. Sie dürfen lediglich nicht "ausgelassen" werden.



> Extrembeispiel: Ein Angler fängt beim Brassenangeln einen 90er Aal, den er aber nicht essen mag und setzt ihn zurück.



Dann verstößt er wahrscheinlich gegen §11 AVFiG und könnte theoretisch mit einem Bußgeld belegt werden. 

Übrigens stehen in so einigen Bezirkfischereiordnungen auch ähnliche Verbote für ReBo, Hecht, Aal und Bachsaibling in Salmonidengewässern drin. Also unabhängig, ob man die Viecher nun essen will oder nicht.

Und für Graskarpfen, Marmorkarpfen, Zwergwelse etc. greift dann wieder die AVFiG. 

Im Zweifel bleibt die Frage, ob die Befolgung einer Rechtsverordnung vor Gericht als "vernünftiger Grund" anerkannt würde oder nicht.

Nachdem diese Verordnungen z.T. schon seit Jahrzehnten unbeanstandet gelten, wundert es mich schon, dass immer wieder behauptet wird, die würden gegen das TSCHG verstoßen.

Warum sind dann weder C&R-Verfechter noch  Tierschützer oder Tierrechtler dagegen vorgegangen?


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> kati48268 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Lajos
> ...


Auf die Möglichkeit BaFo & Äsche zurück setzen zu können.
Mir geht es schlicht um bisherige Erfahrungen bei der Umsetzung der Verordnung.



Ich wäre auch vorsichtig dabei, die Statements von Braun einfach so abzutun, weil sie schon ein paar Tage alt sind.
Auch wenn er als Verbandspräsi und Ministeriums-Referatsleiter maßgeblich an der Verordnung beteiligt war, hat er das Dingens doch nicht allein gekritzelt.
Da werden zig Augen, auch & vor allem Juristen drüber schauen, bevor so was raus geht.

Die Verordnung steht.
Die Auslegung, dass dies so nicht gelten kann, ist eine Annahme, mehr nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auf die Möglichkeit BaFo & Äsche zurück setzen zu können.
> Mir geht es schlicht um bisherige Erfahrungen bei der Umsetzung der Verordnung.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das "erlaubte" Zurücksetzen kommt nur für Fischarten in betracht, welche im Artenhilfsprogramm gelistet sind und das ist: Äsche, Bachforelle, Barbe, Nase, Nerfling (Aland), Rutte, Frauennerfling, Seeforelle, Schied (Rapfen) und Huchen.
Die gesetzliche Schonzeit für diese Fische wird um einen Monat verlängert, der Bewirtschafter muss dies im Erlaubnisschein dokumentieren, da nur dieser und nicht der einzelnen Angler über Hegemaßnahmen entscheiden kann.
Zu den Aussagen von Dr. Braun noch, sicher einfach abtun kann man sie nicht unbedingt, aber andererseits müssen zehn Jahre alte Aussagen des ehemals Verantwortlichen, welcher schon seit etlichen Jahren in Pension ist auch nicht unbedingt mehr zutreffend sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da werden zig Augen, auch & vor allem Juristen drüber schauen, bevor so was raus geht.



Sollte man eigentlich glauben. Aber meine Erfahrungen mit Behörden sind da leider andere. Auch da wird nämlich schnell mal was "rausgehauen", was dann mühsam wieder eingefangen werden muss. Ich halte die Aussagen auch nach wie vor für eine sehr weitgehende Auslegung, die in meinen nicht-juristischen Augen nicht vom Gesetz gedeckt sind.


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Habe ja auch reichlich Erfahrung mit Ministerialbeamten...  da ist schon was dran, was du sagst, Georg. :m
Aber wie man sieht, wird die Verordnung in großen Teilen so angewendet wie sie steht.

Letztendlich würde es einer gerichtlichen Klärung bedürfen.
Deshalb ja auch meine Frage nach dem aktuellen Stand.

Ich weiß leider nix von gelaufenen Verfahren bezügl. des kritischen Kerns der Verordnung, also z.B. den im obigen Beispiel genannten Aal zurücksetzen und dafür ein Verfahren kassieren.
Viell. hat ja noch der eine oder andere Boardie eine Info.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nix von gelaufenen Verfahren bezügl. des kritischen Kerns der Verordnung, also z.B. den im obigen Beispiel genannten Aal zurücksetzen und dafür ein Verfahren kassieren.
> Viell. hat ja noch der eine oder andere Boardie eine Info.



Hallo,

also ich habe noch nie gehört und gelesen, dass in Bayern ein Angler wegen eines Verstoßes gegen AVFiG § 11 Abs. 8 (sogenanntes Abknüppelgebot) belangt worden wäre.
Einen unerwünschten Beifang setzte ich zurück und zwar schon seit 58 Jahren.
Meine Theorie ist, dass deshalb da nichts passiert, weil dieser Absatz in der AVFiG nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zusammenpasst. Würde sich da nämlich ein betroffener Angler aud die Hinterfüße stellen und gegen einen entsprechenden Bescheid der Ordnungsbehörde Einspruch einlegen (ein Verstoß gegen die AVFiG stellt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar, ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz eine Straftat), wäre da vermutlich schnell Schluss mit diesem Passus, denn ein Entnehmen eines unerwünschten Beifangs um ihn dann wegzuwerfen ist niemals ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Wenn jemand natürlich so deppert ist und fischt z.B. gezielt auf Karpfen und lässt verwertbare Fische dieser Art wieder schwimmen und propagiert das noch - ja mei, gegen Dummheit wächst kein Kraut im Garten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo,



> also ich habe noch nie gehört und gelesen, dass in Bayern ein Angler wegen eines Verstoßes gegen AVFiG § 11 Abs. 8 (sogenanntes Abknüppelgebot) belangt worden wäre.



Ich auch nicht, zumindest behördlich. Aber in der Disziplinarordnung des Fischereiverbandes MFr wurde genau dies unter "schwere Verstöße" gelistet, die mit sofortigem Kartenentzug  bestraft werden.

Ein Bekannter wurde mal für ein Jahr für die Seenkarte gesperrt, weil er beim Zanderfischen gefangene Hechte wieder zurückgesetzt hatte. Zu seinem Pech war einer der Angler in seiner Nähe Verbandskontrolleur.

Das war allerdings noch zu Maiers Zeiten. Ich glaube mittlerweile auch in Mittelfranken nen Umbruch zu erkennen.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das war allerdings noch zu Maiers Zeiten. Ich glaube mittlerweile auch in Mittelfranken nen Umbruch zu erkennen.



Hallo,

ja, der Dr. Maier, er hat zwar für die Angelei sicher viel getan (er sagte mal, im kleinen Kreis bei uns, dass er in München mittlerweile ja schon Fisch-Maier genannt wird) andererseits war er wenig kompromissbereit. So streng wie zu Maiers Zeiten geht es mittlerweile nicht mehr zu. Trotzdem, seinen Einsatz für die Fischerei und speziell für Mittelfranken erkenne ich schon an.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

In einem Verein mag es "stillschweigende Regelungen" dazu geben, egal ob der AVFiG-Mist auch noch in Vereinsregularien übernommen wurde oder auch nicht.

Aber was ist mit dem Gastangler? Der wird kaum was riskieren, weil er nicht weiß, wie es gehandhabt wird.

Und letztendlich steht sowohl der Gastangler wie auch ein Vereinsmitglied immer mit einem Bein im Regen, denn Kontrolleure u.a. könnten jederzeit solche Regelungen aus dem Hut zaubern, wenn sie einen Grund suchen, jemandem ans Zeug zu flicken.

Wenn eine solche Regelung wie §11 VIII gesetzwidrig ist,
muss sie weg!


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In einem Verein mag es "stillschweigende Regelungen" dazu geben, egal ob der AVFiG-Mist auch noch in Vereinsregularien übernommen wurde oder auch nicht.
> 
> Aber was ist mit dem Gastangler? Der wird kaum was riskieren, weil er nicht weiß, wie es gehandhabt wird.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

na ja, "stillschweigende Regelungen" gibt es mitunter schon|rolleyes.
Wegen Gastangler: man kann ja schlecht in die Karte reinschreiben, dass dieser Passus nicht gilt#d.
Wenn mir da einer was ans Zeug flicken wollte, würde ich gegen den Bescheid vom Ordnungsamt klagen und dann würde man sehen, was dabei herauskommt. Dabei bräuchte ich nicht mal einen Anwalt. Passiert mir aber kaum, da mich im Verein so ziemlich jeder Fischereiaufseher kennt und an einem fremden Gewässer muss ich halt schauen, ob mich gerade einer sieht (das kommt sehr selten vor) und selbst dann hätte ich da keine großen Bedenken#h.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Ich denke, dass auch vereinsinterne Regelungen, dass jeder gefangene Fisch zu töten ist nicht so ohne weiteres durchsetzbar sind. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass alle Gründe für ein weiterleben des Tieres mit dem Fang automatisch nicht zu beachten wären und der ausgebildete Angler keinen Bewertungsspielraum hat.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> dass *jeder gefangene Fisch zu töten ist *nicht so ohne weiteres durchsetzbar sind.



Eine solche Regel hab ich noch nirgendwo gelesen.

Nur, dass das Zurücksetzten verboten ist.



> Wenn eine solche Regelung wie §11 VIII gesetzwidrig ist,
> muss sie weg!




Volle Zustimmung, nur wer spielt das Versuchskaninchen?

Also mit dem Kontrolleur ans Gewässer zum Schleienangeln, den ersten unerwünschten Beifang noch im Wasser ohne Leiden etc. abhaken und sich dann vom Kontrolleur wegen Verstoß gegen §11 AVFiG anzeigen lassen.

Gegen den Bußgeldbescheid dann Widerspruch einlegen und das ganze vor Gericht zwar zugegeben aber mit Verweis auf das TSCHG ggf. bis zur letzten Instanz durchfechten.

Da hat bisher noch jeder zurück gezuckt, dem ich das vorgeschlagen habe. Ich selber hab da auch keine Ambitionen.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Also mit dem Kontrolleur ans Gewässer zum Schleienangeln, den ersten unerwünschten Beifang noch im Wasser ohne Leiden etc. abhaken und sich dann vom Kontrolleur wegen Verstoß gegen §11 AVFiG anzeigen lassen.
> 
> Gegen den Bußgeldbescheid dann Widerspruch einlegen und das ganze vor Gericht zwar zugegeben aber mit Verweis auf das TSCHG ggf. bis zur letzten Instanz durchfechten.
> 
> Da hat bisher noch jeder zurück gezuckt, dem ich das vorgeschlagen habe. Ich selber hab da auch keine Ambitionen.




Hallo,

genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ambitionen dazu habe ich aber auch nicht und den meisten Fischereiaufsehern ist das auch zu heiss.
Aber interessant wäre das schon, denn Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht und einen Fisch zu entnehmen um ihn dann wegzuwerfen - das geht nach dem Tierschutzgesetz sicher nicht, denn wegwerfen ist niemals ein vernünftiger Grund, zumal der einzelne Angler ja nicht über Hegemaßnahmen zu entscheiden hat. 
Ich glaube auch, dass der Passus damals (1992?) eingeführt wurde um das langsam von der Fliegenfischerszene rüberkommende C&R zu unterbinden, dabei ist man wohl etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Interessante Idee...
Reizt mich durchaus, irgendwie auch nicht...
Aber: Wäre DAS nicht eine Aufgabe für den Verband?


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Interessante Idee...
> Reizt mich durchaus, irgendwie auch nicht...
> Aber: Wäre DAS nicht eine Aufgabe für den Verband?



Hallo,

der Verband bei uns hat einen sehr guten Draht zur Regierung, was mitunter für Vereine und das Angeln allgemein von großem Nutzen ist. Ich denke da z.B. an das Statement der bayerischen Regierung, dass das Heranführen von Kindern und Jugendlichen an die Angelei gewünscht ist, nachdem PETA immer wieder das Angeln für Kinder angezeigt hat. Seitdem ist da bei uns eine Ruhe seitens von PETA.
Da will es sich der Verband vermutlich nicht mit der Regierung verderben in dem er gegen das zuständige Ministerium wegen der AVFiG opponiert.

Petri Heil


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Das mag wahrscheinlich sein, eine solche Haltung habe ich schon desöfteren von Verbandsvertretern erklärt bekommen.
Ich halte diese für falsch.

Man sollte differenzieren können und Regierungen sind dies durchaus gewohnt.
Beispiel: die Energiekonzerne saßen 2017 auch mit der (alten) Bundesregierung in Verhandlungen und klagten (+siegten) in anderer Sache gleichzeitig gegen sie.

Soviel Selbstbewusstsein sollte ein Verband aufbieten.

Auch könnte der Verband einen mutigen (privat angelnden) Rebellen auserkohren, der die Nummer durchzieht und ihm anwaltlichen Beistand stellen, bzw. dazu eine Kostenzusage geben.

Ähnliches hat der DAV damals bei dem "Setzkescherurteil" auch getan, als der VDSF (in dem die beiden angezeigten Angler organisiert waren) den Schwanz eingekniffen hat, bzw. still & heimlich sogar für eine Verurteilung war.


----------



## Ørret (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

https://m.bild.de/regional/nuernberg/angeln/in-bayern-beliebt-55680178.bildMobile.html

Hab's mal hier reingestellt..... Gut das mal wieder was positives übers Angeln in den Medien berichtet wird( schafft der BV ja nicht).....über die Begründung von wegen mehr Nachhaltigkeit bei Lebensmittel kann man streiten bzw. auch drüber hinwegsehen, Hauptsache erstmal was positives.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Ørret schrieb:


> https://m.bild.de/regional/nuernberg/angeln/in-bayern-beliebt-55680178.bildMobile.html
> 
> Hab's mal hier reingestellt..... Gut das mal wieder was positives übers Angeln in den Medien berichtet wird( schafft der BV ja nicht).....über die Begründung von wegen mehr Nachhaltigkeit bei Lebensmittel kann man streiten bzw. auch drüber hinwegsehen, Hauptsache erstmal was positives.






Es standen doch in den letzten Wochen sehr viel psotives über Angeln, uneingeschränkt positives in der SZ.


----------



## Ørret (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es standen doch in den letzten Wochen sehr viel psotives über Angeln, uneingeschränkt positives in der SZ.



Echt....ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen. Wahrscheinlich sind  nur die ganzen Peta Schlagzeilen bei mir hängengeblieben und nicht das positive....kannst mal sehen#c


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Schau z.B. hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4820593&postcount=352


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Lange hat's gebraucht, viele eher informelle Gespräche auf persönlicher  Basis anstatt ewig offener Diskussionen in Anwesenheit der alten Generation von Anglern, und neue Köpfe in den Strukturen, die alle selbst Angler sind, dass der Landesverband anfängt umzudenken, aber er definiert sich zumindest schon als Heimat von *Anglern, *die *Naturnutzer* sind:

"Als Naturnutzer sind wir die ersten Naturschützer, denn nur gesunde  Gewässer beherbergen gesunde Fischbestände. Immer getreu unseres Mottos:  Gewässerschutz aus Leidenschaft!" https://lfvbayern.de/


Der Rest braucht, aber die bereits gängige bekannte Praxis wird Einzug halten, wir bleiben hartnäckig, argumentativ und freundlich dran.


----------



## smithie (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Hallo Toni,


wo siehst Du neue Köpfe in den Strukturen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Servus smithie,

im Landesverband, im Verband Obb., in den Vereinen findet gerade ein Generationswechsel (Verjüngung) in den Vorständen statt, und auch des zuständige Ministerium ist zugängig, 

Probleme macht plötzlich das Bayerisches Landesamt für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit, Sachgebie Tierschutz, die in der C&R als Hauptgegner auftreten.


----------



## smithie (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mehr Eigenverantwortung in Bayern*

Ja, GF und Vertreter Fischerei in Oberbayern haben sich geändert.
Aber Göttle und Geiger zähle ich jetzt nicht so zu den "Jungspunden"...


Und die alte Generation (Blank, Seeholzer) ist ja immer noch im Boot.
Und ersteren habe ich in seiner Ehrenpräsidentenfunktion erlebt...


----------

